# Hello from Norway



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Hey guys and gals...

My name is Kevin, i live in Norway, and love snowboarding (don't we all).

A little bit about me (and family). Well i started snowboarding late, 38 in fact, so about 5 years ago, being a late starter i am well behind the level of you guys that is for sure, but i have fun riding and get to ride with some awesome guys over here in Norway. Well to be fair, i actually like being the one behind the camera anyway. So it suits me that i am not so good at the rails and jumps, plus i break very easily, 1 back, 2 wrists, 2 ribs broken and 10 cracked. So i am safer where i am... 

Well this is the kind of thing i film so let me know your feedback... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6ixkxJgzOk

On the family side of things, my g/f has been trying snowboarding for the last couple of years, but really can't get into it, so she has moved back to skis  but her son, who is now 7, has taken really well to the board, and is loving it...

As a young lad, he has no fear, is willing to try stuff, and has awesome coaching through an enrolment called KIF Snowboarding, which is 12 weeks indoor and 16 weeks outdoor coaching, for about $80 for the season, with awesome coaches and some Pros coming from the same system being involved as well it is absolutely fantastic.

His season edit can be seen here...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mrXmJYECQo

We set him up a facebook so family could follow his progress, but it has taken off, and seems to be pretty popular, and following on from his last edit, he was offered some sponsorship in the form of cost equipment which is fantastic as well...

We would really appreciate any constructive feedback and views on how he is doing, and me for that matter... Haha. But hope you enjoy the vids if you do watch.

For more about my step son (Sebastian) his facebook page is...

https://www.facebook.com/sneakysnowboarder


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

good stuff I enjoyed both edits.

welcome.

*if the music was awful or awesome I had my headphones off talking to my wife


----------

